# Steerer Tube Top Cap for 595



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello,

I have an '09 595 frameset that I've built up. It's missing the top cap for the steerer tube. I've tried emailing Look several times with no response. Can some one tell me if there is an aftermarket expander plug/top cap from another company that will work? If not, any suggestions on a good dealer that would ship one to me?

Thanks!


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Here you go:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001C5FST0/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=A2TE9IQP68MWQU

You can find it a number of places besides Amazon sellers, if you wish. It's even pretty common on eBay. 

This one is about a third the price of the Look item, which is identical except for the logo.


----------



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks! I actually have that. I cannot get it to fit. It's just a fraction too large to fit down into the steerer tube.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I take it you have the headfit system? as its an 09 595
http://www.fisheroutdoor.co.uk//fin...0&find_description=&find_part_desc=&brand=110

Fisher in the uk may have what you need?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhhh, shoot... That's right... My bad.

I forgot.... An '09 595 _would_ have the new Headfit arrangement. 

Look part # DTFO/0 267 015 is the very top finishing cap only, if that's what you need. This is a quantity of 5, so a dealer pack. Presumably a retailer would sell individually.

Look part # DTCD/0 267 000 is the complete headset kit. The '09 parts catalog doesn't show any other headset parts available individually, except for...

Look part # DTFO/0 258 756 is lower replacement bearing.

Look part # DTCD/0 264 006 appears to be both upper and lower replacement bearings.

Maybe this will help in your search. I have no idea where, other than a Look bike dealer, you might be able to find these parts. 

So the more common type of expander cap won't fit inside the steerer tube at all? 

Are you loosening the smaller 5mm Allen socket screw that's down inside of it? (The larger 6mm socket on top of the cap itself is used afterward, to put preload on standard bearings... But with this type headset this method shouldn't be necessary and the expander would really just serve as a finishing cap.)


----------



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I talked to Look USA on the phone this morning and they said that I could order the part through any Look dealer, even if they're just a pedal dealer. Problem is, I can't find a dealer willing to help me out. I've talked with three different shops over the past few weeks. Two of them took my information and said they'd look into it but never called me back. The other one told me they couldn't help.
The FSA compression plug won't fit no matter what I do. I do have another compression plug on order from another brand that claims it will fit any steerer tube between 1"-1&1/8". We'll see. I'd really just like to get the original part from look since this bike doesn't need a compression plug.


----------



## bedazzle (Feb 18, 2010)

Look in the tube and you will see why a normal compression plug is not going to work. The hole is not round it appears they added extra carbon to make it stronger. I would try a plastic bar end plug such as fizik until you can get a plastic plug from Look.


----------



## preacherman (Jun 4, 2009)

bedazzle said:


> Look in the tube and you will see why a normal compression plug is not going to work. The hole is not round it appears they added extra carbon to make it stronger. I would try a plastic bar end plug such as fizik until you can get a plastic plug from Look.


You're right. It's definately not perfectly round. I tried a fizik bar end plug and it will work for now. Thanks for the advice.


----------

